# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أفضل طريقة لطرد النمل دون إيذائه.. سبحان الله!!..

## أم أروى المكية

*أفضل طريقة لطرد النمل
**قال  الدكتور مصطفى الدمرداش أستاذ تدريس العلوم بكلية التربية في جامعة الكويت  في حوار مطول على قناة الرأي الكويتية مع الشيخ محمد العوضي حول الإعجاز  العلمي عن حشرة النمل كشف خلالها أسرار هذا المخلوق العجيب حيث ذكر خلال  الحوار عن طريقة جديدة تساعد بطرد النمل من أي مكان لايريده الإنسان أن  يكون فيه 
وبإستطاعة ربة المنزل أن تمارسها في بيتها لطرده بدلاً من قتله أو رشه بالمبيدات الحشرية المعروفة 
لاسيما وأن قتله منهي عنه في الإسلام ماعدا النمل الأبيض (الأرضة)
**حيث أشار الدكتور على وضع السمسم في إناء بالقرب من تجمع النمل في أي مكان  بالمنزل وستلاحظ اختفاءه بشكل عجيب أو تقوم بذر حبوب السمسم بجوار الفتحات  التي يقصدها النمل وفورًا سيهجر المكان الذي يسكنه.**
وعلل الدكتور مصطفى مغادرة النمل للمنزل بسبب وجود مادة طيارة في السمسم  تؤذيه وتعطل حاسة الشم لديه وهي الحاسة الأبرز لديه في بحثه عن الغذاء* *
سبحان الله!*
*منقول..*

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

جزاك الله خيرا ، موضوع مهم وفعال ، وخاصة ونحن على قرب من فصل الصيف ، 
 فكم نعاني من مثل هذه الحشرات .. فهى طريقة جيدة وغير مضرة .

----------

